
Memfile.h – Reading files from memory with fscanf - ingve
http://www.randygaul.net/2016/05/22/memfile-h-reading-files-from-memory-with-fscanf/
======
wyufro
This is a standard POSIX function:
[http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/functions/fm...](http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/functions/fmemopen.html)
ISTR Windows also has a version, with a different name.

